# My Moebius Seaview Build



## Proteus (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Folks,

I finished my Moebius Seaview quite some time ago. I am finally getting around to posting pics of the build. It was a fun and challenging project and I highly recommend the kit for anyone who has not tackled it yet. Thank You Moebius for another exceptionally cool kit :thumbsup::thumbsup:!! Go to "My Photos" to see the rest of the pics.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Outstanding! Great diorama setting. Very impressive.

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!"


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh I like! The underside spotlights look directional--cool!, and the diorama is quite nice!


----------



## Darkstar (Jan 27, 2010)

I agree, very nice! Do you have any pics on how you did the lighting?


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I like the idea of moveable spot lights, very impressive build and diorama.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I love it; it captures the "feel" of the show!


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Very nicely done,:thumbsup: thanks for sharing your build


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

The display really sets it off nicely - Well done!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I love this kit too, and you did a wonderful job on yours. Mine has gotten the name "the giant flashlight". The powers gone out a few times, and it really lights up the place in the dark!!!! :lol:

The diorama base looks spot-on too! Do you have a permanent place for display? If so, how'd you manage to get your wife to agree to that?!!
(Mines got more miles on it from being moved around the house than most folks car!)


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Wow, great looking scene!! Very nice job, super details!!


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

I had a great time with this build as well. Very nice work. congrats.


----------

